# Psalm 100 (Old Hundredth) Sung by the Synod of the RPCNA



## N. Eshelman (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is a video of the 180th Synod of the RPCNA singing Psalm 100 to the tune Old Hundredth. We were asked to sing stanza one, but continued to sing the entire thing. There is a slight break between stanzas one and two. Enjoy! 

http://youtu.be/-g9Ct1yjn9A


----------



## JML (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 7, 2011)

Can't access it now but looking forward to hearing when I get home from work.


----------



## Romans922 (Jul 7, 2011)

Why is there a woman in the group?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Nathan.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 7, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> Why is there a woman in the group?



She's one of Synod's accountants (we have two). She is not an office bearer or a member of the court. 

I believe that the rest are delegates and a few fraternal delegates.


----------



## Peairtach (Jul 7, 2011)

Sounds very good. Great harmonies.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you, Rev. Eshelman.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 8, 2011)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> Thank you, Rev. Eshelman.



You are quite welcome. BTW, I enjoyed getting to meet some of your family a couple of Lord's Days ago in LA. I want my children (I have four, ages 7 down to 2) to sing the psalms with the gusto that your children have! It was a real blessing to have them with us.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 8, 2011)

Was there a certain irony to meeting at a Wesleyan university? Heh.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 8, 2011)

There is no secret to their Psalm singing. It's just the old way of singing at home, encouraging parts singing, and doing that in Church and home year after year. I'll pass along your appreciation to them, as I'm sure it will be an encouragement to them to know that they were a blessing to you. They spoke well of your congregation, services, etc. They also enjoyed the Psalm sing and practice. I myself would have loved to come, but needed to be "back in the saddle" in Wylie. Perhaps another time. And, if you ever get out our way, please allow us to show you some Texas hospitality.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 8, 2011)

Romans922 said:


> Why is there a woman in the group?



This comment turned watching the video into a game of "Wheres Waldo".

Sound great!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 8, 2011)

Joseph Scibbe said:


> Romans922 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is there a woman in the group?
> ...



"Where's Heather" you mean.


----------



## kodos (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bradwardine (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks - lovely to hear.


----------

